# Problem with Team Fortress 2.. HELP Guys !!



## koolent (May 22, 2012)

Damn, I downloaded about 10GB of TF2 from steam client. 

The problem occurs with graphics, when I run the game through the launcher, I can run it well at above playable FPS. The problem is with the objects in the game..

The objects occur as GREEN, BLUE, RED, YELLOW and I cannot even see the fellow players..

What you guys think the problem ? 

Fast replies will be highly appreciated..

Thanking you,
Kush Mishra


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2012)

Have u checked your eye recently?  just kidding.

Dunno wat u mean by red,blue green etc,post some screenshot.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 22, 2012)

koolent said:


> what you guys think the problem ?


gma 3100


_


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

get the latest drivers for gpu.
go to steam, library > right click tf2 > advanced/properties > defrag game files > verify integrity of game cache.

after that, it should work.

if you are not getting enough fps, get one of these : Chris' TF2 configs

choose the maxframes config, if you want performance, but game graphics quality will degrade like hell. the highframes and dx9frames are a nice compromise.


----------



## koolent (May 23, 2012)

Well, the color problem was sorted out as soon as I ran the game on Windows XP insted of Windows 7, the FPS problem is there but I think I'll buy a HD 6670 and it must sort it out..


----------

